# List Your Strengths



## pinkflowers (Oct 8, 2008)

What are your strengths? Name at least 5 of them. More would be better. I'll start.

I am hard-working, goal-oriented, loyal, trustworthy and patient.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

funny, goal oriented, loyal, smart, determined


----------



## Kerrick (Jun 3, 2008)

forgiving, reliable, loyal, smart, funny

God, why is this painful?


----------



## MyNameIz (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm frickin hilarious and I can lift a buffalo like no other.


----------



## pinkflowers (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sure you guys have lots of strengths. Please share them.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

I mimic animal sounds if you're nice to me. *grin*


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmm I'm hardworking, determined, goal-oriented, generous, patient, responsible, loving, funny. Off the top of my head


----------



## MyNameIz (Oct 16, 2007)

kee said:


> I mimic animal sounds if you're nice to me. *grin*


meow meow


----------



## Blurred (Oct 16, 2008)

but now i've got to crawl to get anywhere at all, i'm not as strong as i thought.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm analytical, well-spoken(ironic right?), intelligent, creative, artistic.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i got potential hehe


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

.....intelligent, considerate, level-headed, musically talented, trustworthy


----------



## resignation (Oct 19, 2008)

extremely intelligent, musically talented, really funny, easy-going, loyal.... completely awesome. :yes


----------

